# Treestands for Elk... Who Uses them



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

in my time on a couple of various LE units I have noticed several water holes and small ponds that have tree stands set up on them. I have yet to see hunters in them, but they are there. 

My question is do alot of people who use them use them during the middle of the day? or how do you hunt out of them? Do you guys think it is actually NOT elk hunters and maybe deer hunters using them instead? 

I know it is another tool to use instead of busting your butt day in and day out, hence why I am wondering...

Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Treestands are the bomb! If you have a spot that you know deer and/or elk are using then a treestand is IMO the best way to hunt it. If nobody is using them give it a try.;-) We set cameras last year (first time using them, I was opposed to it at first) anyway, we set up the cameras by the treestands so we would know what time the critters were moving. Most of the elk moved around mid day.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I knew a guy that used a tree stand during the archery deer hunts... would sit over a water hole and he was pretty successful. 

My buddy improvised a built a ground blind near a water hole that he had a camera on. He should have killed a spike at 18 yards, but the bow limb hit his leg while shooting from a sitting position.

I used a tree stand for the first time this fall (In Virginia) because that's really the only way to hunt out here. I was prepared to sit in the stand all day (during the rut), but I got lucky a few hours in to the hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tree stands are VERY effective for elk ....

And deer,

And even antelope! ---- On the right units, one of the funest hunts you'll ever do!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A buddy of mine uses a tree stand every year on the manti for the archery elk and bags a cow EVERY year.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

3arabians or all who have responded, is that always over water, or do you watch a trail?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

He is watching a trail NOT over water. A lot of scouting involved. But once he got it figured out; its money every year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone know off hand what the rules are regarding the use of tree stands in Utah? ie. Archery only, etc.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

tallbuck said:


> in my time on a couple of various LE units I have noticed several water holes and small ponds that have tree stands set up on them. I have yet to see hunters in them, but they are there.
> 
> My question is do alot of people who use them use them during the middle of the day? The middle of the day can be VERY effective especially over a wallow near or in dark timber. I've had elk come into a water hole in the middle of the day many times especially cows/calves(?). This was during my "too big of a sportsman to shoot a cow or doe" days so I never shot them. I would have never known this but I was in a waterhole that was too far in to hike in and out twice a day. or how do you hunt out of them? Trails, wallows and waterholes. Trails through a saddle, a trail to water, or on or under a bench. Trails through funnels like between cliffs, where a steep ridge plummets down to a river or a broken fence next to a crop fields. Do you guys think it is actually NOT elk hunters and maybe deer hunters using them instead? Both.
> 
> ...


I've only shot 7 elk with a longbow so I'm no expert but four of them were from a treestand. Three at a waterhole and one at a wallow. The others I bugled in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> Anyone know off hand what the rules are regarding the use of tree stands in Utah? ie. Archery only, etc.


Use at your own risk, if someone is in your tree stand before you get there it is finders keepers, and take it with you if you don't want it stolen if it is portable. The Forest Service frowns upon ones make out of wood nailed up in the tree but it isn't illegal.

If you want to use one during rifle or ml season then go ahead.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

After going from spot and stalk in Utah to living in the trees in Tennessee, I've learned the challenges are much different.
To take an animal from a tree stands requires a significant amount of scouting and planning. You end up putting up multiple stands to cover an area so you can take advantage of the wind on that particular day. You clear shooting lanes after patterning the deer.
If done right, you may be successful.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would for one would say you are an expert longbow


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

3arabians said:


> I would for one would say you are an expert longbow


Thank you sir but it's been more luck than anything.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Critter said:


> Use at your own risk, if someone is in your tree stand before you get there it is finders keepers, and take it with you if you don't want it stolen if it is portable. The Forest Service frowns upon ones make out of wood nailed up in the tree but it isn't illegal.
> 
> If you want to use one during rifle or ml season then go ahead.


Really? I would never climb into somebody else's tree stand ...... But is that what people do? Guess I never thought about it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I think there was a mass murder in Wisconsin many years ago over a treestand dispute. Guy shot a whole group of hunters after they found him in one of their stands opening morning. killed or wounded half dozen guys i think.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I hunted a piece of public land in central illinois that had a sign up in the sign-in box that said "if you're hunting in someone else's stand and the owner shows up, you must relinquish the stand to them without argument". You were only allowed one stand and it had to be marked with your name. I always used a hand climber so I didn't leave one out but there were a bunch out there to choose from. The one year I hunted there, 80 hunters signed in on the archery opener. On 800 acres of woods. Lol. 

Most people would lock the platform in the upright position or take down a section of climbing sticks to discourage other hunters from using their stand. No screw-in steps, stands or lane trimming was allowed.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

worst thing I had heard of where I lived in Iowa was guys setting up stands right on the edge of the property line.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's a story I ran across about using a treestand in N. UT for elk.

http://www.thediyhunter.com/big-game-hunting-mule-deer-elk-whitetail-deer/140-2014-general-archery-elk-hunt-northern-utah


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I hunted out of a tree stand in Washington for elk a few years back. I loved it and now have my own that will be somewhere in the Uintas this archery season. One thing I can say is it can be kind of scary when the wind blows even gently and the tree your in sways. Also even if it is 45F outside, if your sitting for hours in the tree in the shade you will get cold. I ended up wearing my fleece and shell with stocking hat and good gloves to keep warm.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

I have never used an actual stand, but do pack three tree crank steps in my pack. After animals seem to have bedded for the day (after morning hunt) it's a good time to check out possible areas for an evening setup, it sometimes includes cranking the steps in a good pine to get high enough to be able to climb the rest of the way using tree limbs. definately need to plan ahead, don't want to have to climb back down before, or during prime time. The limbs can be uncomfortable when you are up there a long time, but definately provides a nice portable option when a ground setup would be tough due to wind, or whatever. I have 7 strand parachute chord permanently tied to the pack, strap rifle around chest, and pull the pack up as I go so it doesn't get hung up on branches (then have to climb all the way back down to un-snag it). Anyway, just another option - probably not too safe if it has been a while since your last tree climb though.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Guys for all the good information. I truly appreciate it! This year is the yer that I will be getting a tree stand so that I can be a little more versatile in my various pursuits....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I love hunting from tree stands. Grew up hunting whitetails out of them and now using them for elk. Really cool to have a big ol bull walking around right underneath you.

When you get your tree stand....without question...get a safety harness. I've had good friends who are very experienced woodsman/hunters fall from their stands and get really hurt. Its no joke, especially if you hunt by yourself. Every year you read reports of guys getting killed by falling out of their stands, which is totally avoidable.

I use a Black Diamond climbing harness hooked up to a safety rope that I put together myself. This route is pretty inexpensive and more comfortable in my $.02's.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Screw in steps are nice and simple to carry, but there are other cheaper alternatives as well.I have a set of homemade blocks I use from time to time to get up into trees.They are made of short sections of 2x4 (use cedar to make them nice and light) and nylon rope. 

Cut the blocks about 4inches long, with a 45 degree angle on one end to provide a nice hand hold as they are next to the tree trunk.Near the 45, drill a ½ inch hole through the block, through the 3.5 inch width. Thread a length of rope through, and tie a loop on the end. 

Wrap the rope around the tree trunk, through the loop, back around the tree, and wind the tag end between the block and tree.They are plenty secure and won’t slip if setup right. 

They are cheap enough I don't mind stashing them somewhere nearby a treestand so I don't have to carry them back and forth, and don't have to leave them on the tree.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never really put to much time into tree stand hunting but last year on my bear hunt I tried. Loved seeing all the different critters come in but dang how do you keep from falling asleep and falling out of the tree. I could only do about 45 minutes then the ol head started bobbing. I actually tied the harness tight so I couldn't fall out and awoke in the act of falling till I hit the end of the harness. If I wasn't tied off I'd have taken a header multiple times.

I ended up just using the ground blind because I could sleep. Sucks because nothing worse than getting up at 3 am. Hiking in a few miles to sleep in a stand or blind all day next to a pile of bear bait.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I've never really put to much time into tree stand hunting but last year on my bear hunt I tried. Loved seeing all the different critters come in but dang how do you keep from falling asleep and falling out of the tree. I could only do about 45 minutes then the ol head started bobbing. I actually tied the harness tight so I couldn't fall out and awoke in the act of falling till I hit the end of the harness. If I wasn't tied off I'd have taken a header multiple times.
> 
> I ended up just using the ground blind because I could sleep. Sucks because nothing worse than getting up at 3 am. Hiking in a few miles to sleep in a stand or blind all day next to a pile of bear bait.


I can relate. I would surely fall asleep in a tree. I tend to dose off when glassing. If I didn't have a bino system strap on my binos, I would surely have dropped them on the rocks below.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I use summit climbing tree stands and I love them. Most of the trees I hang them in can't be climbed but I just haul them up and hang them. They are super comfortable and I can fall asleep in them. The ones I use have a fully enclosed arm rest type system that keeps me from falling out. That combined with a good safety harness helps me feel 100% comfortable. I have taken a few bears and a few elk out of them over the years and they work great. They are a little bit heavy to haul in but in my opinion they are worth it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

t_boneking said:


> I use summit climbing tree stands and I love them. Most of the trees I hang them in can't be climbed but I just haul them up and hang them. They are super comfortable and I can fall asleep in them. The ones I use have a fully enclosed arm rest type system that keeps me from falling out. That combined with a good safety harness helps me feel 100% comfortable. I have taken a few bears and a few elk out of them over the years and they work great. They are a little bit heavy to haul in but in my opinion they are worth it.


I have two Loc-On treestands I got when I was a dealer in the early 90s. The Loc-On Limit weighs 8# and has two straps so you can sling it over your day pack and pack it out like a piggyback pack. 8#s is nothing to add to the weight of your day pack. It's never bothered me a bit to pack it in and out every day. When they went out of business I was really careful to not leave it in the woods for fear some d-bag would steal it and I couldn't replace it. I can't tell you how many days/hours I've spent in that treestand and never been uncomfortable. I also have a Loc-On Spirit with a bigger deck that weighs 12#. Still pretty light for a treestand.
I was pretty happy to find out they are back in business.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

longbow said:


> I have two Loc-On treestands I got when I was a dealer in the early 90s. The Loc-On Limit weighs 8# and has two straps so you can sling it over your day pack and pack it out like a piggyback pack. 8#s is nothing to add to the weight of your day pack. It's never bothered me a bit to pack it in and out every day. When they went out of business I was really careful to not leave it in the woods for fear some d-bag would steal it and I couldn't replace it. I can't tell you how many days/hours I've spent in that treestand and never been uncomfortable. I also have a Loc-On Spirit with a bigger deck that weighs 12#. Still pretty light for a treestand.
> I was pretty happy to find out they are back in business.


Longbow,

I checked out LOC ON treestands and they haven't been able to seel or ship and products after 10/31/2013... Have you bought anything since then?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

tallbuck said:


> Longbow,
> 
> I checked out LOC ON treestands and they haven't been able to seel or ship and products after 10/31/2013... Have you bought anything since then?


No I haven't. It's been a few years since I heard they were back. Maybe they're gone again. That's sad. They made excellent treestands.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just looked on Ebay and all I found was the Loc-On Millennium which I know nothing about. It isn't aluminum and it weighs 17#s.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know I am resurrecting a 2 year old thread here, but screw it. This forum has been slow as molasses lately. I did a google search on tree stand hunting for elk and this thread came up! Just had to add my belated 2 cents that tree stand hunting for elk is VERY effective. Can't wait to get back in the stand this year. It's pretty much all I can think about!


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Wapitalk.com has a treestand elk hunting forum.

Having found a couple good spots for treestands this last season, I do plan to pick up a millenium m100u for this year's archery season.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Charina said:


> Wapitalk.com has a treestand elk hunting forum.
> 
> Having found a couple good spots for treestands this last season, I do plan to pick up a millenium m100u for this year's archery season.


I have actually checked it out before. That Swede guy seems like quite the authority on tree stand elk hunting.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Having been in the treestand and big game industry a while, I'm not going to tout what to buy. 

Couple of pointers to keep you alive. Alive is good. 

-Don't mess around. Buy a decent safety harness and lifeline. Seeral are made, and you can make your own lifeline if you can tie a prussic knot. Please stay safe. There's no amount of money that can bring you back from permanent injury or death. 95% of injuries happen actually getting in or out of a stand. Harness and safety line can save your life. Don't be a cheap skate. Can't emphasize this enough.

- I know it can be tough hiking, but I would give a hard look at a two man ladderstand. I've done treestands for a long time, and have changed over for double ladder stands (even if it requires a hike, it's worth it). You can bring company if you want, or keep gear around. The ladder feels more sturdy to me than tree steps or screw in steps. (I have used them, but wouldn't again)

-They work. It requires scouting, but they work. Really well. Great way to get kids involved also if you do the above 2 person ladder stand. I've spent a lot of great days with my boys in the stand. They love it. 

If you need pointers or advice, happy to lend it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ha! I saw this thread just now and first I was thinking it was a new thread. I was gonna post that there is a guy on here (CCG) that does pretty well.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a ladder stand to use for both muzzy deer and rifle elk this year. Anyone know how hard they are to set up?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Tree stands are very effective. 
I just have a hard time sitting still long enough .......:mrgreen:


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Back in CA we hunted blacktail nearly exclusively out of tree stands. The temps in August were still triple digits and the ground was so dry that spot and stalk was out of the question. They are very very effective, deer aren't typically looking for predators 15 feet up a tree. 

When I was scouting for my first elk hunt I noticed a tree stand right about a wallow/water hole, it made perfect sense to me. If you have a good spot and have patience, I can certainly see the benefit. I'm more into building natural ground blinds but my last two seasons have me thinking about mixing it up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I'm thinking about getting a ladder stand to use for both muzzy deer and rifle elk this year. Anyone know how hard they are to set up?


As long as you aren't squeamish about heights, they aren't bad at all. Ladder stands are among the most simple.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Trees and are very effective.
> I just have a hard time sitting still long enough .......:mrgreen:


My brother and I got lucky, and killed our elk without having to log too many hours in our stands. I actually got my bull about two hours into my first sit on the stand. My brother killed his on his second sit lol. I hear about these whitetail hunters who will sit a stand from dusk til dawn during the rut. That's in cold November, Midwestern temps also. That would take some serious discipline! I would definitely need to upgrade to a more stable and comfortable tree stand. One that I could fall asleep in


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

SLCHunter said:


> Really? I would never climb into somebody else's tree stand ...... But is that what people do? Guess I never thought about it.


In Utah once you leave your stand in the tree it is fair use for all. And you no longer have a claim for it. 
So yes if you see one and want to hunt out of it go ahead and use it. The person should be smart enough to understand that he gave away his right to the stand once he left it.
Same goes for any type of blind.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> In Utah once you leave your stand in the tree it is fair use for all. And you no longer have a claim for it.
> So yes if you see one and want to hunt out of it go ahead and use it. The person should be smart enough to understand that he gave away his right to the stand once he left it.
> Same goes for any type of blind.


Even if it is within the law, I wouldn't do something like that. If nobody else was in the area I would still hunt the same water hole or whatever, if it's public land and all that. However, I didn't pack the tree stand in and set it up, and I didn't purchase the tree stand with my own money, so what right do I have to it? It's not like it's real easy or feasible for the hunter to pack in and setup a tree stand and take it down and pack it out on every hunt. Just because sitting someone else's stand is legal does not mean it is good decorum.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Even if it is within the law, I wouldn't do something like that. If nobody else was in the area I would still hunt the same water hole or whatever, if it's public land and all that. However, I didn't pack the tree stand in and set it up, and I didn't purchase the tree stand with my own money, so what right do I have to it? It's not like it's real easy or feasible for the hunter to pack in and setup a tree stand and take it down and pack it out on every hunt. Just because sitting someone else's stand is legal does not mean it is good decorum.


I would. Just to make the point. Don't leave it there unless you accept the laws
But I also lost a dozen goose decoys this year when I ran for an hour to get some lunch. In a very far off the road field. Got back and gone


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I would. Just to make the point. Don't leave it there unless you accept the laws
> But I also lost a dozen goose decoys this year when I ran for an hour to get some lunch. In a very far off the road field. Got back and gone


Its called Karma...


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know about anybody else, but i'm not climbing into something I didn't hang. Those who have sat up in a stand will know what I mean.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> I would. *Just to make the point.* Don't leave it there unless you accept the laws
> But I also lost a dozen goose decoys this year when I ran for an hour to get some lunch. In a very far off the road field. Got back and gone


Make what point exactly? Maybe the guys who stole your decoys were just trying to make a point. What point that is I do not know.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> I would. Just to make the point. Don't leave it there unless you accept the laws
> But I also lost a dozen goose decoys this year when I ran for an hour to get some lunch. In a very far off the road field. Got back and gone


I am assuming this was in Utah. Isn't it illegal to leave decoys unattended in Utah? Maybe they were not stolen, but confiscated?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Isn't it illegal to leave decoys unattended in Utah?


Nope! But if you leave them set up on public land it does not save your spot either.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My decoys were stolen off of my private land. Little bit of a difference. 

The point of the tree stand is if you leave it up on public land you accept you no longer have claim to it. I'm tired of hearing about guys who think they can mark thier spot. Or because they have cam pics of an animal it somehow lets them have a claim to the animal. 
We hear about this crap all the time.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> My decoys were stolen off of my private land. Little bit of a difference.
> 
> The point of the tree stand is if you leave it up on public land you accept you no longer have claim to it. I'm tired of hearing about guys who think they can mark thier spot. Or because they have cam pics of an animal it somehow lets them have a claim to the animal.
> We hear about this crap all the time.


I never said anything about an unattended tree stand claiming a spot. If you still want to hunt the water hole or whatever that the tree stand is on, go right ahead. Hell, sit right at the base of the tree that the stand is hanging from! But squatting in someone else's stand is poor form. Yeah, yeah it's legal. Still a lame move. Tree stand hunting would be infeasible if you had to take it down and pack it out after every sit. It's a little presumptuous of you to assume that the person hanging the stand has a "this is my spot and nobody else's!" kind of mentality. I know the kinda guys you are talking about and I think they are tools. I also think it takes a tool to park himself in a tree stand of someone he doesn't know and doesn't know anything about, just to prove a point. It seems kinda childish.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> My decoys were stolen off of my private land. Little bit of a difference.


I stand corrected.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i love the surprise aspect of a stand , but like previously said, you need to have a good watering hole or a great trail to post above or you just see them way out there walking around.


----------

